# Usonicig Rhythm Ultrasonic Vape Kit



## Rob Fisher (23/4/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

This might bring a revolution in the vape industry. Will definitely want to try this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/4/18)

Interesting 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (24/4/18)

This is new

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/4/18)

Very interesting, would love to tear apart that pod to see what is going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/4/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Very interesting, would love to tear apart that pod to see what is going on.


Phil Busardo opens up the pod at 39:00

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/4/18)

This has been a hopeful technology for fixing coil head longevity for a while. Be keen to try it and see how good it is ... without having read the reviews or watched the vid, I would assume it is a very cool vape ... ultrasonics produce no heat. This might have an impact on your enjoyment of the vape and flavour?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

This is very interesting

Thanks for posting @Rob Fisher and thanks for the Busardo video @blujeenz

I like the way this is going
i suppose its a different way to vaporise the juice (ultrasonic) and may have advantages in that the resulting vapour has less nasties in it? Would love to see a vapour analysis from a conventional higher temp mod versus this thing.

And id also like to see temp control on say a dna board versus this thing - in terms of nasties in the vapour.

Phil Busardo notes low temp, less nic perception and that it takes a bit of time to vaporise
Maybe these types of cons will be ironed out over time.

Following this. Very interesting.

The quest for "healthier" vaping continues....

PS - love Phil Busardo's informative videos - @Rob Fisher , please tell him in Germany I loved this video of his - and so many others!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

PS - just one thing

The maker mentions this results in smaller vape molecules. Not sure if thats a good thing.

My understanding is that vape molecules are about 10 times larger than that from cigarette smoke. And that they are too big to lodge properly in the lung tissue. I.e. - One of the contributing benefits of vape molecules over smoke is that the vape molecules are larger. This is my understanding.

So by having smaller molecules on this ultrasonic device - i am not sure this is a good thing. Might be a bad thing from a health perspective. But i dont know. Just flagging this.

Would love Dr Farsalinos to check this out and give his views

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/6/18)

Anyone got their hands on this device ?


----------



## Rincewind (25/6/18)

Silver said:


> PS - just one thing
> 
> The maker mentions this results in smaller vape molecules. Not sure if thats a good thing.
> 
> ...



As I understand it molecule size in ecig vapor is not a problem since the molecules are fluid and therefore they cant really lodge anywhere vs the products of combustion which are solid and microscopically sharp and can therefore lodge in the lungs. But I agree, it would be nice if an actual scientist could check this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (29/6/18)

About solid carbon-based nanoparticles (cbNPs) in cigarette smoke: They are the result of (incomplete) combustion. A pathway for their formation is depicted e.g. in Figure 2 of https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11055157 . #HeatNotBurn and #ecigs do not use combustion!
Therefore their aerosols do not contain cbNPs! IQOS aerosol is very different from cigarette smoke: More than 90% reduction in toxicants and no cbNPs. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27932538 .


cbNPs contained in cigarette smoke deposit on teeth and dental resin and are, at least in part, responsible for the visible discoloration of cigarette smoke exposed teeth and dental resin disks. IQOS aerosol does not cause such discolorations. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29251454 




cbNPs contained in cigarette smoke deposit in the lung and are, at least in part, responsible for the visible discoloration of cigarette smoke exposed lungs. No such discoloration of IQOS aerosol exposed lungs. (Pictures of unwashed lungs).



.. UNSURPRISINGLY, this also applies to #ecigs! There is a visible and quantifiable colour difference between fresh air, cigarette smoke and e-vapour exposed lungs. (Pictures of washed lungs).

Reactions: Informative 4


----------

